# anyone use red cell



## miron28 (Feb 4, 2010)

i meet this goat rancher at the feed store today and he told me to use red cell that it is rich source of iron vitamins and trace minerals anyone else ever herad this? or do you use this of what do you use?


http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...43L9LSX1LTLLNK5T2LPEJ0D&pf_id=11718&area=goat


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lots of folks use Red Cell to combat parasitic anemia in goats.  I keep a jug handy*, but I haven't had to use it yet.  I would, though, in a heartbeat if I felt it was needed.

I think the typical adult dosage is like 15ml/day for 7 days, but don't hold me to that.



* I've never seen Red Cell on a list of "must-have" goat items..  Fact is, I keep a lot of stuff handy that I've never had to use.  I'm just weird like that.


----------



## miron28 (Feb 4, 2010)

so i shouldn't use these on a regular basis?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 4, 2010)

miron28 said:
			
		

> so i shouldn't use these on a regular basis?


I'm certainly not telling you what to do, but my personal opinion is that animals should be fairly healthy if they get the proper nutrition from forage, concentrates if needed, and the proper mineral mix.  I don't really get caught up in the propaganda from "miracle cure" supplements.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 4, 2010)

Most people seem to use Red Cell in cases of sick goats with anemia. I have not heard of using it on a regular basis.

If your goats have good forage and good goat mineral, they should be fine. Also find out what the worming protocol in your area is and just keep the goats wormed too.


----------



## miron28 (Feb 4, 2010)

what kind of goat minreal should i be using?


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 4, 2010)

There's information about the regular use of Red Cell on what some folks seem to consider the be-all, end-all website of raising goats:  Fias Co Farm.

If you go to the specific location  where Red Cell is mentioned, you'll see that she says they used to add it to their feed as a supplement..  

Just below that, however, is an "update" which notes that Red Cell contains ruminant parts, and that they don't use it anymore because it's against federal law to feed ruminant parts back to ruminants on account of mad cow/bse/scrapie/whatever..

Now, I read that at some point and crossed Red Cell off my list of things I'd like to have.

Later, on this very forum, someone mentioned Red Cell and how it was helping them.  I mentioned the ruminant parts thing and they told me that Red Cell was reformulated *about five years ago* so that it no longer contains ruminant parts, and is safe for goats these days.

Not to have this become an indictment of Fias Co's website, but....well, I think it's good to point out that there's some bad information there, too, and what better place to do it than in a discussion about Red Cell.  

And, for the record, I'm only pointing it out because I see Fias Co's web address get kicked around _here_ quite a bit as the "everything you need to know" place.. 

:/

Ok, so...back to the topic at hand...my understanding is that some folks do/have use(d) Red Cell on a regular basis.  I don't have any personal experience with that, and it's not something I'd try, personally, because I'd have to be the one to figure out where _just enough_ ends and _too much_ begins.  Not saying it can't be done safely and effectively...just saying I'm not knowledgable enough to do it at this point.

There is, afterall, stuff in Red Cell that can get to deadly toxic levels in a goat...  Selenium and copper sulfate, to name two right off the top of my head.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 4, 2010)

miron28 said:
			
		

> what kind of goat minreal should i be using?


A loose mineral labelled for goats would be best, but if you can't find one, a good lose mineral for cattle will work.  Look for lots of 'sulfates' and not so many 'oxides,' as oxides tend to be of very low bioavailability.

If you want to know what not to buy, find yourself a bag of "American Stockman Big-6" at TSC...it contains pretty much everything you *don't* want in a mineral mix.

Also, if you're keeping males, avoid "Spring" or "Hi-Mag" mineral, because they contain A LOT of magnesium..  Magnesium is one of the key components of struvite stones, and struvites are the culprit in the vast majority of cases of urinary calculi in bucks..


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2010)

I only use it on the rare occasions we get an anemic animal....I actually tossed out over half a gallon this past fall and bought a new bottle, since I'd had the other jug for...oh...6 or 7 years.

I've only used it once in the past year.  

BUT...when you need to boost someone quickly, it really does make a difference.

Actually, it's one of the things I'd say, wait until you need it to buy it, since otherwise, you've got a gallon jug of stuff waiting to go 'old' on you...or better yet, make 'goat friends' and go in on a jug together...split it up, freeze some, whatever.  

I agree, with good feed and mineral, you shouldn't need it as a supplement, more as an emergency remedy.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 4, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> * I've never seen Red Cell on a list of "must-have" goat items..  Fact is, I keep a lot of stuff handy that I've never had to use.  I'm just weird like that.


OMG  did you just look at my supply cabinet?!?!?!  I have one of those 6 foot tall jobs with 5 shelves full of supplements, ointments and such and heck I end up tossing most of them out because they expire before I even would consider using them!!!  better safe than sorry.. 

on that note tooI have only heard as supplementing with red cell in anemia cases.. not regular.. something about its potency over long term can be problematic.. short term drenches for severe worm loads or quick pick me ups ok... and yes I have an unopened bottle!!


----------



## currycomb (Feb 7, 2010)

we used red cell to put a finish on 4-H goats, and to pregnant does that were a bit thin. never used it full time, just here and there


----------

